# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Sabetaycı Yapılanma

## iputisamo

Sabetaycı Yapılanma 

Bundan dört ay önce (Ocak 2003) internet aracılığıyla başlatmış olduğumuz Sabetaycı Yapılanmaya Karşı Bilinç ve Tercihli Alışveriş İnsiyatifi

(S.B.T.A.I.)önemli mesafe aldı ve katılımlarla bir sivil toplum hareketi haline geldi. Bu hareketi başlatan yazımızın yenilenmiş halini aşağıda bilginize sunuyor, sizi vatandaşlık sorumluluğunuz adına kendiniz ve ülkeniz için bilinçli olmaya ve çevrenizi bilinçlendirmeye çağırıyorum.

Bu yazıyı "derin devlet/derin irade", laiklik, 28 Subat ve basörtüsü

konularının temelindeki gerçek olgunun aydınlanmasına katkıda bulunmak,

Mehmet şevket Eygi, Yalçın Küçük ve Abdullah Muradoğlu'nun kapılarını açtığı

ancak bilgisizlik ve bazı çekincelerle daha fazla üstüne gidemedikleri

müslüman kimlikli yahudilik (sabetaycılık) konusunu devlet, özel sektör ve

sivil toplum örgütleri bazindaki yapilanmalari açiklayip isimler vererek

(yazımın amacı insanları deşifre etmek değil bir yapıyı ortaya koymaktır,

sadece bazı örnekler vermekle yetinecegim) anlatmak amacıyla yazıyorum.

Amacım bir cadı avı başlatmak değil Türkiye'nin özgür iradesi adına halkın

bilinçlenmesi ve 'tercihli alışveriş insiyatifi'ne katılmasıdır. Bu emailin

ardından alacağınız ikinci email sabetaycılıkla ilgili bazı yazılar ve

sabetaycıların isim ve soyadlarini nasil seçtiklerini gösteren bilimsel bir

çalismadan (bu çalisma internette bir çok sitede yayinlandi, çalismada da

belirtildigi gibi buradaki bazi soyisimlerine sahip müslüman Türk aileler

oldugu gibi soyadi bu çalismada verilmemis sabetayci aileler de vardir; buna

göre okuyunuz) oluşmaktadır.

Bu yazinin sonunda ünlü sabetayci yazar Orhan Pamuk'un New York'ta bir özel

sohbette "Bizim bir devlete ihtiyacimiz vardi. ünce Müslüman olduk ve uzun

maceralardan sonra Türkiye'yi elimize geçirdik" diyerek neyi kastettigini,

Okan Bayülgen'in İstanbul kökenli olmayan insanları neden hor gördüğünü,

Yalçin Küçük'ün neden 'Türkiye İsrail'in rezerv devletidir' ve 'bu ülkede

bir yere gelebilmek için sabetayci olmak gereklidir' dedigini anlayacaksiniz

(Buna bir ekleme de ben yapayim: sabetayci degilseniz bir yere gelebilmek

için mason olmak çok fayda sağlar). Her din ve etnik kimlikten Türk

vatandasi bunlarin derinligine bilincine varmadigi sürece Türkiye'nin mutlu

ve basarili insanlarin özgür iradelerince yasadigi adil bir ülke

olabilecegini sanmiyorum.

Her seyden önce cemaatin bir mensubu olarak "sabetayci" ve "sabetaycilik"

isimlerini sevmedigimi, bunlari anlami çarpitan yapma isimler olarak

gördügümü belirtmek zorundayim. Dogru kelime 'yahudi asilli' olmalidir,

neticede Sabetaycilik bir Yahudi tarikatidir; bu yüzden bu yazida her iki

terimi de kullanacagim. Günümüzde dini vecibeler eskisi kadar yerine

getirilmiyor olsa da inançlar muhafaza ediliyor ve irk da bozulmamistir

(Sabetay Sevi Selanik'e 350 yil önce sürülmüs olabilir ancak 50 yil öncesine

kadar evlilikler tamamen cemaat içinden yapilmistir. Halen de cemaat içinden

evlenenler müslümanlarla evlenenlerden çok daha fazladir. Inancimiza göre

bir müslümanla evlenmek dinsizlik ve kirlenmisliktir). Dini vecibeleri

farkli ölçülerde yerine getirenler hala önemli sayida olsa da Ilgaz

Zorlu'nun ifade ettigi elitist ve zengin sabetaycilarin sabetayci olmayi bir

'farklilik' anlamina indirgedigini ve laikligin bir din haline gelmekte

oldugunu kabul ediyorum; bu ikinci olgu da musevilige tepkiden çok islama ve

müslümanliga karsitliktan kaynaklaniyor.

Simdi yukarida bahsettigim gibi yahudi asilli kişilerin yapılanmalarını

kurumlar bazında açıklayacağım.

üNIVERSITE:

ülkemizin hemen bütün önemli üniversitelerinin rektörleri yahudi asillidir.

Bu da basörtüsünün neden siyasal islamin simgesi oldugu aldatmacasiyla

çarpitildigini, rektörlerin neden yeni hükümete böylesine şaşırtıcı bir

çikista bulunduklarini açikliyor zannederim. YüK baskani Kemal Gürüz,

Istanbul üniv. rektörü Kemal Alemdaroglu ve medyatik yardimcisi Nur Serter,

Koç üniv. rektörü Seha Tiniç, Yeditepe üniv. rektörü Ahmet Serpil (çok ciddi

bir sabetaist kadrolaşma siyaseti izlemektedir) , Galatasaray üniv. rektörü

Erdogan Teziç, Bilgi üniv rektörü Lale Duruiz ve eski rektör Ilter Turan,

Bogaziçi üniv. rektör yardımcısı şevket Pamuk ve eski rektör üstün Ergüder,

Isik üniv. rektörü B. S. Yarman, Marmara üniv. rektörü Tunç Erem sabetayci

(yahudi asilli)dır. Medyada çok görülen ve kanaat önderi olarak sunulan Asaf

Savas Akat ve esi Nilüfer Göle, Eser Karakas, Ahmet Insel, Taner Berksoy,

Kenan Mortan gibi hocalar ve medyada ismi çok geçen hukuk profesörlerinin

çogunlugu sabetaycidir. Nasil Sisli Terakki ve Feyziye Isik Mektepleri

cemaatin ortaögrenim okullariysa Isik ve Bilgi üniversiteleri de

yüksekögrenim kurumlaridir.

ORDU:

28 şubat'ın mimarı olan ve laiklik ve Atatürkçülük konusunu sasirtici

üsluplarda dile getiren üevik Bir, Dogu Aktulga, Dogu Silahçioglu

(Sultanbeyli ilçesine dindar çogunluga nispet olsun diye izinsiz Atatürk

heykeli diktiren pasa) ve Yalçin Isimer (GATA'nin açilisinda 'belleyecegiz'

konusmasini yapan pasa) yahudi asillidir. Yalçin Pasa ayni zamanda masondur.

ülkemizde Atatürkçülük açik ara bir numarali istismar konusudur. 1930'larin

dünyasinda Atatürk'ün cumhuriyet yönetimini oturtmak ve reelpolitik geregi

yaptigi bazi köseli uygulamalar gerçek ilkeleriyle sanatli bir biçimde

karistirilip retorikle süslenerek 'dogru budur' diye sunuluyor. Her kurumun

içinden cemaatimiz mensubu birileri dezislamizasyonu rasyonalize etme, çikar

saglama ve temayüz etme adina onu daha çok sahiplenir görünüp istismar

ederken bazi saf müslüman Türkler de onlardan geri kalirlarsa suçluluk

hissedeceklerinden veya kurumlarinda ilerleyemeyeceklerinden dolayı bu oyuna

bilinçsizce katilmaktadirlar; Türkiye'nin içinde bulundugu illüzyonun sebebi

budur.

Ordu, cemaatin disisleri kadar olmasa da oldukça güçlü oldugu bir kurumdur,

çesitli dönemlerde genelkurmay baskanina kadar her düzeyde pasalarimiz oldu.

Halen de Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman cemaatimiz mensubu her

seviyede bir çok general ve kurmay subaylarimiz bulunuyor. Terfilerde ve

atamalarda cemaat mensuplari gözetilir, harp okullari ve sinif okullarina

mutlaka yeterli sayida ögretmen gönderilmesine dikkat gösterilir. ASAL'da

her zaman birileri bulundurulur; eger ayni yüksek gelir düzeyine sahip

aileler arasinda bir arastirma yapilsa sabetaycı olanlarin müslüman Türklere

göre çok daha rahat yerlerde askerlik yaptiklari görülecektir. Bir diger

nokta askeri alimlardir: ordunun alim yaptigi ekipman ve silah

tüccarlari/aracilarin önemli bir bölümü sabetayci yada sabetayci

baglasigidir.

Ordu içindeki sabetaycı yapılanmanın gücüne örnek olarak Oyak şirketi olan

Renault MAİS'in son üç genel müdürü Ateş ünal Erzen, Onur Baytok ve İbrahim

Aybar'ın ve Aselsan'ın genel müdürü Necip Kemal Berkman'ın sabetaycı olduğu

örneğini verebilirim. Oyak grubu sabetaycıların yoğunlukta olduğu ve

terfilerin çoğunlukla cemaat içinden gerçekleştiği bir gruptur.

SIYASET:

Tansu üiller ve esi üzer Uçuran, Rahsan Ecevit (her iktidar döneminde ve

özellikle 1974'te cemaatin devlet içinde güçlenmesini saglamis çok önemli

bir isimdir), Erdal Inönü'nün esi Sevinç Inönü (Sohtorik'lerden), DTP'nin

basina geçirilen Mehmet Ali Bayar, Ismail Cem (dedelerinden biri hahamdir),

Kemal Dervis, Sükrü Sina Gürel, Bülent Tanla, Sefa Sirmen, Hüsamettin

üzkan'in dünürü Erdogan Alkin, Cem Uzan'in esi Alara Koçibey, Altan üymen,

eskilerden Haluk Bayülgen, Barlas Küntay, Ahmet Isvan yahudi asillidir.

Ayrica komünizmin Türkiye'deki ilk öncüsü Mustafa Suphi, 80 öncesi komünist

liderlerden Mehmet Ali Aybar ve Behice Boran, günümüzden Ercan Karakas da

sabetaycidir. Osmanli imparatorlugunun çöküsüne sebep olmus Ittihat ve

Terakki'nin önde gelenleri ve birer mason olan Cavit bey ve Dr. Nazim

sabetaycidir (Talat ve Cemal pasalar da masondur, masonluk Osmanli

devletinde Selanik merkezli yayilmistir. II. Abdülhamit'i deviren Hareket

Ordusu da Selanik'ten yola çikmistir.). Adnan Menderes'in başbakanlık

müsteşarı Ahmet Salih İlkorur sabetaycıdır ve döneminin maşrık-ı azamıdır;

locaların Atatürk tarafından kapatılmasından sonra masonluğun Türkiye'deki

ikinci doğuşunu gerçekleştirmiş kişidir. 27 Mayıs ihtilali de esasında bir

Karakaş-Kapani çekişmesinin sonucudur. Bu çekişme Yakubilerin tarafsız

kalmadığı bir ortamda günümüzde de devam etmiş ve İsmail Cem'in

cumhurbaşkanlığı adayı sırasında iyice belirginleşmiştir. Cemaatte

'kendinden menkul bir mesih bozuntusu' olarak görülen Ilgaz Zorlu bu

çekişmede Kapancılar adına çalışmaktadır (Zorlu'nun tüm ifşaatlarına rağmen

hala öldürülmemiş olmasının bir sebebi bu, diğeri de ölümünün kamuoyunun

ilgisini tamamen sabetaycılık konusu üzerine yoğunlaştıracak olması

tehlikesidir). Cem Boyner'in YDH'si ve Ismail Cem'in YTP'si basarisizliga

ugramis birer sabetayci insiyatiftir. Ismail Cem ve Mehmet Ali Bayar'in

siyasi çizgilerinin farkli olmasina ragmen seçim öncesi ittifak kurma

düsüncelerine kimliklerinden dolayi sasirmamalidir. Cemaatin önde gelen

işadamları 1970'lerde grevleri körükleyen solculara karşı ve 1990'lardan

itibaren Refah partisinin büyümesini önlemek adına MHP'yi parasal olarak

desteklemeyi bir politika olarak benimsemiştir (MHP sabetaycı bir parti

değildir sadece cemaat çıkarları MHP'nin desteklenmesini gerektirmiştir.)

DIşIşLERI:

Disisleri cemaatin isdünyasiyla birlikte en güçlü oldugu alandir. Disisleri

bakanlarimizin ve diplomatlarimizin önemli bir kismi yahudi asillidir.

Ismail Cem, Sükrü Sina Gürel, Ilter Türkmen, Emre Gönensay, Coskun Kirca,

Onur üymen, Kaya Toperi, Zeki Kuneralp, üzden Sanberk, Yalim Eralp, Filiz

Dinçmen yahudi asillidir. Bu diplomatlar emekliliklerinden sonra medya

tarafından uzman ve kanaat önderi olarak sunulmaktadır.

DiGER BüROKRASI:

Yargitay Cumhuriyet Bassavcisi Sabih Kanadoglu, Merkez Bankasi eski baskani

Gazi Erçel, simdiki Hazine Müstesari Faik üztrak, Cumhurbaskanligi sekreteri

Tacan Ildem yahudi asilli bürokratlardir. MİT müsteşarı olmanın şartı

sabetaycı yada mason olmaktır. Knedisi de mason olan şenkal Atasagun'un

(babası bir generaldi) selefleri olan Ziya Selışık, Fuat Doğu ve Sönmez

Köksal vs. masondurlar. Hiram Abas da masondur. 12 Eylül yönetimi tarafından

kendisine MDP'nin kurdurulduğu orgeneral Turgut Sunalp 80 öncesinin

kontrgerila örgütü Ergenekon'un başıdır ve aileden masondur.

SIVIL TOPLUM üRGüTLERI:

üYDD ve üEV tamamen sabetayci insiyatifle kurulmus sivil toplum

örgütleridir. ADD (Atatürkçü Düsünce Dernegi) Atatürk'ün bir araç olarak

kullanilmasi amaciyla cemaat tarafindan kurulmustur. üç onur kurucusundan

biri Kapancilar kolundan Münci Kapani'dir ki diger iki onur kurucusundan da

en az birinin cemaatten oldugunu saniyorum, ayrica dernegin 1. numarali

kurucusu kayitlarda Hifzi Veldet Velidedeoglu olarak geçer ki kendisi

sabetaycıdır. Gazeteciler Cemiyetinin son iki baskani Nezih Demirkent ve

Nail Güreli yahudi asillidir. TüSIAD da yari yahudi-insiyatifli bir

kurumdur. YASED baskani Faruk Yöneyman da sabetaycidir. Cemaatin en güçlü ve

kamuoyunu yönlendirmede en çok umut baglanan sivil toplum örgütü TESEV'dir

ki 16 yönetim kurulu üyesinden benim tanidigim su isimler yahudi asillidir:

üzden Sanberk, Yilmaz Argüden, Can Paker, üstün Ergüder, Ilter Turan, Ilter

Türkmen, Ersin Kalaycioglu. Ayrica yahudi olan Ishak Alaton da (Ishak bey'in

digerlerinin aksine nüfus kagidinda da musevi yazar, yani sabetayci

degildir) bu vakfin yönetim kurulu üyelerinden biridir. Bu tür sivil toplum

örgütleri kurulurken, yönetime adam seçerken ne olur ne olmaz diyerek

kadronun tamamen sabetayci olmamasina özen gösterilir. Diger üyeler mason

localarinin sabetayci olmayan üyelerinden, aparat diyebilecegimiz

baglasiklardan ve sempatik isimlerden seçilir. Ahmet Salih İlkorur gibi Hür

ve Kabul Edilmis Masonlar Büyük Locasi'nin merhum büyük üstadi Sahir Talat

Akev de sabetayciydi (yerine geçen Demir Savasçin kendisi gibi sabetayci

olan Can Atakli'nin kayinbiraderidir). Mimar Sinan Locasi'nin eski üstadi

muhteremi Resat Atabek, yine üstadi azamlardan Cumhur Ferman da

sabetaycilardandir. Masonluk bugün cemaatin organize olmasinda çok önemli

bir islev görürken sivil toplum örgütlerimiz de medyayla birlikte kamuoyunun

istenildigi yönde olusturulmasina hizmet etmektedir.

BASIN:

Cumhuriyetin kurulusundan beri Türkiye'de basin sabetayci güdümlü olmustur.

Ahmet Emin Yalman, Sedat Simavi, Haldun Simavi, Abdi Ipekçi, Zekeriya Sertel

yahudi asillidir. Sabah ve ATV'nin sahibi Dinç Bilgin yahudi asillidir. Bu

grubun hemen bütün önemli isimleri yahudi asillidir; Güngör Mengi, Ruhat

Mengi, merhum Gülçin Telci, Murat Birsel, Okay Gönensin, Levent Tüzemen,

Ilker Sarier, Sedat Sertoglu, Ercan Arikli vs. NTV'nin sahibi Ferit Sahenk

(Dogus grubu) yahudi asillidir (NTV bugün cemaatin Can Paker ve TESEV

güdümlü programlarla kamuoyunu yönlendirdigi en önemli TV'dur). Dünya

gazetesinin kurucusu Nezih Demirkent ve genel yayin yönetmeni Osman Arolat

sabetaycidir. Milliyet, Hürriyet, Radikal, Posta, Kanal D ve CNNTürk'ün

sahibi Dogan grubu ve Aksam, Show TV ve Cumhuriyet'in % 40 hisse sahibi

üukurova gruplari da Isdünyasi bölümünde anlattigim gibi cemaat

baglasigidir. Vatan gazetesi eski Sabah çalisanlari tarafindan

çikarilmaktadir, sabetaycıdırlar. Medyamizin önemli simalari olan Nuri

üolakoglu, Güneri Civaoglu, Mehmet Ali Birand, Can Atakli, Ali Sirmen,

Gülgün Feyman, Umur Talu, Aziz üstel, Nazli Ilicak, Cengiz üandar, Ilnur

üevik yahudi asillidir. Mehmet Barlas da esi Canan Barlas (Can Paker'in

kardesi) dolayisiyla cemaatle akraba ve kraldan fazla kralcidir. Murat Belge

sabetaycı Yakup Kadri Karaosmanoğlu'nun yeğenidir. İletişim yayınlarını

kurarken arkasındaki finansör sabetaycı Osman Kavala'ydı. Hep basındaki

sabetaycı yazarlardan bahsedilir ama Zeynep Göğüş ve Mehmet Altan gibi

eşleri sabetaycı olan yazarlar unutuluyor. Gazeteler ve televizyonlarda

toplumu yönlendirmek için kanaat önderi olarak sunulan kimseler arasında

sabetaycılar ağırlıktadır ve is dünyasinin genelinde oldugu gibi sabetayci

birilerini çalistirmak bir medya kurumunun basarisi için olmazsa olmaz bir

parametredir.

ISDüNYASI:

Koç Grubu ve üukurova Gubunun üzerinde hem büyüklükleri hem de yapilarinin

ilginçligi sebebiyle özellikle duracagim. Akkök grubunun sahibi Dinçkök'ler,

Sahenk'ler (Dogus grubunun sahibi olan bu ailenin Ayhan Sahenk vakfi'nin

logosu Davud yildizinin stilize edilmis halidir), Eczacibasi'lar,

Koçman'lar, Cem Boyner, Tekfen'in sahiplerinden Feyyaz Berker, Feyyaz Tokar,

Bezmen'ler, Edin'ler, üzgörkey'ler, Atabek'ler, Dedeman'lar, Merzeci'ler,

Kurttepeli'ler, Sahap Kocatopçu, ümer üavusoglu, Ahmet Kozanoglu, Ali üstay,

Arman Kirimli, Alp Yalman, Faruk Süren, Nur Akgerman, Mehmet üstünkaya,

YKM'nin sahibi Tan ailesi, Feyyaz Tokar, Ibrahim Betil, Akin üngör, Kahraman

Sadikoglu, Henkel'in yönetim kurulu baskani Can Paker, Siemens'in yönetim

kurulu baskani Zafer Incecik, STFA'nin kurucularinin manevi oglu Eser Tümen

(CNNTürk'te çalisan kizi Esra Tümen Raif Dinçkök'le evlenmek üzere) ve

torunlari Taskent'ler yahudi asillidir. Isdünyasinin önemli aileleri içinde

güçlenmek, baglasik olusturmak ve güvenlik sübabi kabilinden çocuklarini

sabetayci ailelerin çocuklariyla evlendirmek, sabetayci ve mason

profesyoneller çalistirmak (uluslararasi sirketlerde dahi masonluk ve

sabetaycilik yükselmede etkilidir) çok önemlidir; Koç'u büyüten

isadamligindan çok yahudiler ve sabetaycılarla baglasik kurmus olmasidir.

Cemaat mensuplari her kurumda oldugu gibi isdünyasinda da birbirlerini

tutar, birbirlerine is verir, birbirlerinden alisveris eder (otomobil

bayisinden insan kaynaklari danismanina kadar), cemaat arasindan çikan

yetenekli gençlere çesitli imkanlar sunar, mutlaka bir yerlere getirir,

örnegin Can Paker'i Henkel'in basina geçiren Alber Bilen'dir, Ugur Bayar'in

üzellestirme Idaresinin basina geçirilmesi, Ismail Cem'in 80 öncesi TRT

genel müdürlügüne atanmasi bu türden nepotizm, kayirma ve kadrolasmalarin

siyasetteki izdüsümlerine örnektir. Talat Halman'in Erendiz Atasü'yü

itelemesi dahi bu tür bir pazarlama örnegidir. Bir ilginç not: bugün

Türkiye'nin neredeyse bütün büyük müteaahhit sirketlerinin sahipleri yahudi

asillidir yada akrabaliklari vardir. Sadece bir kaç örnek: Alarko'nun

sahiplerinin yahudi oldugunu herkes biliyor. Tekfen (Feyyaz Berker), Enka

(Sarik bey yahudi asilli degil bildigim kadariyla ama Sisli Terakki

mezunudur ve kizi Zeynep Keyman bir sabetayciyla evlidir), STFA (Eser Tümen

ve torun Taskent'ler sabetaycidir ki bunlardan Nur Taskent yakin zamana

kadar sabetayci Dedeman'lardan üzlem ünal'la evliydi).

Gazetelerde çikan ve Hazine yada BDDK tarafindan dogrulanan Isviçre

bankalarinda Türklere ait 65 milyar dolar oldugu haberini size biraz açayim:

isin içinde oldugum için biliyorum ki bu paralarin büyük kismi cemaatimiz

mensuplarinindir. Bu topraklarda yapilan ticaretle ele geçen paranin çesitli

yollarla bu topragin disina kaçirmanin güdüsü de güven yada ekonomik

istikrarsizliga tepkiden öte 'Türkiye'li degil Türkiye'de yasayan bir

sabetayist' hissetmekten ileri geliyor. Ekonomi istedigi kadar iyiye gitsin,

o servet buraya gelmez.

KOü Grubu: Vehbi Koç müslüman Türk'tür. Peki acaba sirketlerinin üst düzey yöneticilerinin çogunluk yahudi asilli olmasinin (örnegin şimdiki Koç Holding'in CEO'su Bülent üzaydınlı -orgeral İrfan üzaydınlı'nın oğludur-, Mehmet Ali Berkman, Tugrul Kutadgobilik, Arçelik'in genel müdürü Nedim Esgin, Hasan Bengü , Mehmet Ali Neyzi, Mehmet Barmanbek yahudi asillidir, Tofas'in eski CEO'su Jan Nahum ise Ishak Alaton gibi 'resmen' yahudidir.

Sabetayci Orhan Pamuk'un babasi Gündüz Pamuk da Koç'ta çalismis ve Aygaz'in genel müdürlügünü yapmistir) tek sebebi yukarida anlattigim baglasik mantigi midir? Simdi Koç ailesinin yapisina bakalim. Bu örnegi sabetayci ailelerin akrabalik iliskilerine güzel bir örnek olmasindan dolayi biraz genis tutacagim. Bir baska güzel örnek için Ismail Cem'in iliskilerini anlatan kitabi okuyabilirsiniz. Vehbi Koç'un esi Sadberk hanim, Vehbi bey'in teyzesinin kizdir. Sadberk hanim'in baba tarafindan kuzeni Hürriyet'i kuran Sedat Simavi'dir. Sedat Simavi, Hürriyet'i kurarken bütün sermayeyi Koç'un ortagi Eli Burla saglamistir (Aydin'in Dogan'in Milliyet'i Ercüment Karacan'dan almasina aracilik eden de yine Koç olmustur). Sadberk hanim, Sadullah-Nadire Aktar çiftinin ikinci çocugudur. Birinci çocuklari Adile Hanim, Akfil'in kurucusu Ihsan Mermerci'yle evlenmistir. Ogul Rahmi Koç üigdem Meserretçioglu'yla evlenmis, bu evlilikten Mustafa, ümer ve Ali Koç dogmustur. üigdem Meserretçioglu yine Izmir'in eski çok zengin ailelerinden sanayici ve armatör Avni Meserretçioglu ile esi Suat hanim'in kizidir.

üigdem hanim, Rahmi Koç'tan sonra Erol Simavi'nin oglu Günaydin'in sahibi Haldun Simavi'yle evlendi. Mustafa Koç, Izmir'in ünlü zenginlerinden Izmir Yün Mensucat'in sahibi olan Giraud'larin kizi Caroline ile evlidir. Suat hanim ünlü armatör Kemal Sadikoglu'nun kizkardesidir. Armatör Sadikogullari' nin kizlarindan Varlik hanim, Alp Yalman'la, Berna hanim Bilderbergli Feyyaz Tokar'la, Rabia hanim üapamarka'nin sahibi Vecdi üapa'yla, Esin hanim ise

Milliyet Gazetesi yazarlarindan Yilmaz üetiner'le evlenmistir. Meserretçioglu çiftinin üigdem Hanim'in disindaki diger iki çocugundan biri olan Güldem hanim da, Ipragaz'in sahibi Yücel Kurttepeli'yle evlidir (Koc.net sirketi Ali Koç'un Emre Kurttepeli'nin kurdugu Forsnet'i satinalmasiyla kurulmustur, Kurttepeli daha sonra Mynet'i kurdu).

Dolayisiyla Koç ailesinin bugünkü üçüncü neslinde hem anne hem baba tarafindan yahudi kani vardir. Bir yanlis anlamaya sebep olmamak için Rahmi beyin cuma namazlarina giden bir müslüman oldugunu söylemeliyim; bunun takiyye olmadigini düsünüyorum. Ogullari da yahudi inancinda olmayabilirler
ancak kanbagindan ve aile geleneginden dolayi sabetayci etkisi ve baglasikligi hayatlarinda her zaman önemli bir parametredir. Koç tarafindan büyütülen Aydin Dogan da bu baglasik mantigini uygulayarak büyümüstür, en önemli tepe yöneticisi Imre Barmanbek de sabetaycidir.

üUKUROVA Grubu: Karamehmet ailesi müslüman Türk'tür. Ancak eger benim bildigim Eliyesil'lerle ayni aile ise esinin gelmekte oldugu aile yahudi asillidir. Agabey Samsa Karamehmet'in kizi Show TV'nin genel müdürü Zeynep Karamehmet de bir sabetayci olan Firat Gönenç'le evlidir. üukurova Holding'in yönetim kurulunun aile disindaki üyeleri üç kisi haricinde sürekli degisir: Osman
Berkmen, Sezer Birgili ve Sadi Gücüm. Bu üç kisi de sabetaycıdır.. 

Grubun çok sayidaki sabetayci profesyonelleri arasinda Nejat Yalim ve Melih raz'i da saymaliyim. üukurova'nin Turkcell'deki ortaklari Murat Vargi ve Kavala ailesi de sabetaycidir. Turkcell'in eski genel müdürü Cüneyt Türktan,AVİA GEN.MD. finans müdürü Tokay'lardan Ekrem Tokay ve Digiturk genel müdürü Ertan üzerdem de sabetaycidir. üukurova'nin borçlarina karsilik (Isviçre'deki paralari borcunu ödemeye yeter de artar bile) devlete degerinin 25 katina kakalamaya çalistigi A-tel'deki ortagi ise (Sabah'in sahibi ve ortagi üukurova gibi banka hortumcusu) sabetayci Bilgin ailesidir.

üukurova grubunda da Koç grubu gibi sabetayci etki çok güçlüdür. Bu grup 80 öncesinde altin kaçakçiligi, sonrasinda da yedek parça kaçakçiligi, lisanssiz Caterpillar parçasi üretimi (Mehmet Emin Karamehmet bu nedenlerle
iki kez yurtdisina kaçmak zorunda kaldi), banka hortumlamak, yurtdisina para
kaçirmak, Isviçre'deki sirketleri araciligiyla vergi vermemek (KDV'den bahsetmiyorum) -ki isdünyamiza bu Isviçre manevralarini sevdiren o oldu-gibi hukuksuz eylemleriyle isdünyamizin yolsuzluktaki öncüsüdür. Karamehmet son 15 yildir devletle islerini Günes Taner araciligiyla yürütürdü. Turkcell'in degerinin bu kadar artmasina sebep olan GSM ihalesinin iki yil geciktirilmesinin altinda Taner'in imzasi vardir. Bilin bakalim Günes Taner'in kimligi nedir? Bildiniz; sabetaycıdır.

CEMIYET HAYATI:
Istanbul sosyetesinin motoru ve trend belirleyicisi sabetayci zenginlerdir: trendy yerler (Ayse Kapanci ve Ayla Sevand'in açtigi yerlerin her zaman
tutulmasi), alisveris mekanlari (Akmerkez'in bu kadar popüler olmasi),
antikacilik (Rafi Portakal ve Tuncay Artam'in elindedir), emlak geliştirme
(Alkent, Edin'lerin Kemer Country'si) vs.. Cemaat, tutmasini istedigi
isletme için mutlaka gerekli sirkülasyonu saglar ve çekim merkezi yapar. Cem
Boyner'in banka sahibi olmamasına rağmen Advantage Card'ı tutundurmayı
başarmasının sebebi budur. (Ilgaz Zorlu cemaatin iyice asimile oldugundan
sikayet etmede haksizdir; en azindan benim bildigim son 20 yil içinde
elitist ve zengin zümrede cemaat dayanismasi gücünden hiç bir sey yitirmedi.

Fakat halka karisan orta düzey cemaat için dediklerini bir parça kabul edebilirim.) Bugün Alem dergisi'nin herhangi bir sayisini elinize alirsaniz içindeki isimlerden belki yarisinin sabetayci oldugunu görürsünüz. Bu dergiyi çikaran sabetay baglasigi üukurova grubunun Show TV'de Ipek Tenolcay ve Cemil Ipekçi gibi sabetayci ünlülere yaptirdigi programlara yer vermesi, toplum ahlakina zarar veren Televole'yi yayinlamasi, 900'lü hatlari reklam etmesi (toplum ahlakini bozan 900'lü hatlari Türkiye'ye getiren sabetayci Oguz üzerden'dir ki Sabah'in sahibi Bilgin grubunun himayesinde olup bu isten kazandigi paralarla cemaatin Bilgi üniversitesini kurmustur), BBG'yi ilk kez Türkiye'ye getirip yayinlamasi, Yasar Nuri üztürk-Zekeriya Beyaz'li tartisma ve sohbet programlari dezislamizasyon-dejenerasyon politikasinin bir yandan da para getiren enstrümanlaridir. (Bu politika çerçevesinde halen reformist islami yorumlari olan ilahiyatçilar desteklenmekte, ilahiyat fakültelerinde bu tür kisilerin önü açilmaktadir. Yüzyil basinda da mevlevi ve bektasi dergahlarina adam sokulurmus.)

Sabetaycıların tamamı 1924 mübadili değildir; Eczacıbaşı ailesi gibi.
Selanik gibi Milas, Tarsus ve İzmir de önemli sabetaycı merkezlerdir.
Cemaatin eskiden Nişantaşı-Teşvikiye-şişli üçgeninde yoğunlaşan yerleşimi son yıllarda Etiler'e ve özellikle Alkent ve çevresine kaymıştır. Bülbülderesi sabetaycıların gömüldüğü tek mezarlık değildir. Feriköy ve Karacaahmet (özellikle 8. ada) de sabetaycıların gömüldüğü yerlerdir.

Saniyorum derin devlet yada derin irade denen seyin ne oldugunu, bazi kimselerin laiklik anlayisinin neden rasyonelin ötesine geçtigini, basörtüsü sorununun gerçek nedenini, üevik Bir'in 28 Subat çikisini ve sonrasinda neden Sabah gazetesince cumhurbaskani adayi olarak lanse edildigini, genelkurmaydaki Hasan Tahsin Harekat Odasina neden bu adin kondugunu Hasan Tahsin -Osman Nevres- bir sabetayciydi ve düsmana ilk kursunu onun attigi sabetayci basin tarafindan uydurulmustur ancak bunun gerçekdisiligi sonradan kanitlanmistir), eski disisleri bakani Coskun Kirca'nin açik islam karsitligi ve din egitimi hakkindaki çirkin söylemininin altinda yatanlari, Can Paker'in neden protestan bir islam talep ettigini, Mina Urgan'in kitabinda neden Necip Fazil ve Yahya Kemal'den asagilamayla sözettigini, özünde bir sabetayci hareket olan Yeni Türkiye Partisi'nin kurulus asamasinda Asaf Savas Akad ve Bülent Eczacibasi gibi insanlarin medyatik desteklerini, rektörlerin ve bazi askerlerin kökeni Atatürk'e baglilikmis gibi görünen anlasilmaz çikislarinin gerçek sebebini biraz olsun anladiniz; tek bir cevap: bu kisiler yahudi asillidir ve cemaatin elitlerinin (hayati kurumlardaki organizasyon gücünden mütesekkil) derin iradesi uyarinca Türkiye'yi tedricen dez-islamize etmek istemektedirler. Cemaat geçen yüzyil içinde asimile olurken mason localari karar mercilerimiz haline geldi; bugünkü ana stratejisi de "dezislamizasyon-dejenerasyon" (bir dostumun esprili bir dille ifade ettigi gibi "gavurlastir, güdüklestir")'dur. 

500 yil boyunca baska dindaslarimizin hiç bir ülkede bulamadigi iyilik ve rahatligi bize saglamis müslüman Türk halki parya görmek (keske mason ocalarinda konusulanlarin kayitlari tutulsa, Yalçin pasanin söylevinin istimini neredenaldigi anlasilirdi), sömürmek, 'gütmeye' çalismak, basörtüsüyle egitim gibi en temel hak ve özgürlüklerinin önüne Atatürkçülügü çarpitan anti-rasyonel anlamlar yükleyerek türbanin (bu kelime başörtüsü yerine bilerek seçilmiştir) siyasal islamin simgesi oldugu safsatalariyla set çekmek ahlaksizliktir, insafsizliktir. Bu tutum son tahlilde Türkiye'ye de zarar vermektedir.

Müslüman Türk halka buradan bir çagrim olacak. Bu sebekemsi yapi içinde sizin hiçkimsenin elinizden alamayacagi iki özgürlügünüz bulunuyor; kime oy vereceginiz ve paranizi nereye harcayacaginiz; bunlari dogru kullanirsaniz ülkenizde bir seyleri degistirebilirsiniz. 

Kurtulus savasi sürerken Istanbul'daki müslüman halk aliskanlikla Türk bakkallardan degil Rum bakkallardan alisveris ederdi; cebinden çikan paranin Yunan ordusuna bir biçimde yardim olarak silah almakta verilecegini düsünmeden. Bir yandan sikayet edip bir yandan da bu düzeni yöneten muhteris sabetayistlere itibar ederek ve ürünlerini kullanarak destek olamazsiniz. Hepinizi Sabetaycı Yapılanmaya karşı durmaya, yakın çevrenizi sabetaycılık hakkında bilgilendirmeye ve 'Tercihli Alışveriş' yapmaya çağırıyorum. 

Bu çağrıantisemitik değil antisiyonisttir ve vatandaşlık sorumluluğudur. Kendimden bir örnek vereyim; yazdiklarimdan orta-dindar bir musevi oldugumu ama siyonizm karsiti oldugumu çikarabilirsiniz; benim evime Marks&Spencer, Timberland (orjinal marka) vs. giremez, esim ricam üzerine Revlon yada Estee Lauder kullanmaz; sahipleri siyonisttir çünkü bu sirketlerin, ben de onlari beslemeyi zul addederim; yahudilere en büyük zarar siyonistlerden gelmistir.

Pekala siz de Superonline yerine ttnet kullanabilirsiniz, Henkel'in temizlik ürünlerini kullanmayabilir, Sabah almayabilir, Orhan Pamuk okumayabilir, Turkcell yerine Aria yada Aycell kullanabilir, Garanti bankasi yerine baska bir bankayla çalisabilir, Migros, Tansaş, Akmerkez'den alisveris etmeyebilir, Henkel (Yayla, Persil, Tursil, Vernel), Eczacıbaşı (Vitra,Artema, İpana, Selpak, Solo) gruplarının tüketim ürünleri yerine muadillerini alarak paranızla sabetaycı sömürücüleri beslemeyi bırakabilirsiniz. 

Medyada okudugunuz ve seyrettiklerinizi yazan yada söyleyenin kim ve ne oldugunu düsünerek değerlendirebilir, yönlendirmelere karşı kendinizi koruyabilirsiniz. Kalite ve fiyat eşitleri arasında seçim yaparken tercih yaparak sabetaycı ve bağlaşık grupların ürünlerini almayınız. İşe cep telefonunuzla başlayıp Turkcell yada Telsim hattınız varsa iptal ettirmenizi ve Aria yada Aycell kullanmaya başlayınız.

Sabetaycılık konusunda benim verdiğim bilgilerin dışında çalışma yapmak isterseniz en emin kaynaklar Yalçın Küçük ve Abdullah Muradoğlu'na ait olanlardır. Asıl önemli çalışmaları internette bulabilirsiniz. Ilgaz

Zorlu'nun röportajlarından verdiği bilgiler doğrudur fakat Siyaset bölümünde açıkladığım nedenler ve yanar-döner kişiliği sebebiyle muteber bir kimse değil, ayrıca dindar bir yahudi olarak Türkiye'deki sabetaycıların yahudiliğe dönmesi gibi hedefleri bulunuyor.

Bu konuda bütün Türkiye'nin bilinçlenmeye ve tutum takınmaya ihtiyacı vardır; bu bir vatandaşlık sorumluluğudur. Sabetaycı medyanın bu konuyu yoksayması ve türlü engellere karşın biz muhafazakar, sosyalist, liberal, Türk, Kürt, sünni, alevi her türlü kesitten bu konuda bütün Türkiye'yi bilinçlendirmeye ahdetmiş bir grup insan olarak elimizden geleni yapıyoruz.

BİR YAHUDİDEN AüIKLAMA

Kimsenin bu yazdiklarimdan dolayi sabetaycı siradan vatandaslara bir ayrimcilik yapacagini sanmiyorum; antisemitizm bu topraklarda hiç bir zaman görülmedi, bu topraklar yahudiler için hep bir 'Eden' olmuştur..

Cemaatimizin içinde ülkesini seven insanlar çogunluktadir, cemaatimiz Halide Edip, Haldun Dormen, Sertap Erener, Mustafa Denizli gibi degerli insanlar yetistirmistir, isadamlarimiz da bir çok insana istihdam sagliyorlar, vergi ödüyorlar. Bir grup muhteris elitist yüzünden cemaatimizin adi karalanamaz;

S.B.T.A.I. olarak tepkimiz de bu grubadır.

Kendimi bir müslüman Türk kadar Türk hissederim, dostlarimin arasinda çok sevdigim müslüman kardeslerim var, bugüne kadar da hiç birinden kimligimden ötürü en küçük bir incitici tavir görmedim. Isyanim cemaatimizin adini kötüye çikaran, Türkiye'yi sömüren muhteris elitistleredir. Türkiye yahudilerin huzurla yasadigi bir ülke olmustur; müslüman halkin 500 yillik hosgörüsüne ihanetle onu Orhan Pamuk'un sözlerinde ifadesini buldugu bir yahudi devleti haline getirmeye kalkmak ihanettir, seytanliktir.

Atatürk'ü dillerinden düsürmeyen ve aslinda onu bu sekilde istismar eden muhteris sabetayci rektör, asker, medya ve derneklerin kim ve ne olduklarini, mevcut yapilanmalarinin ne oldugunu, medyanin bizi nasil yönlendirdigini, bu insanların gerçek niyetlerini asla unutmayalim. Bu yüzyilin basinda üç milyon evladini sehit veren, üstünde yasadigimiz topragi kaniyla haketmis yetmis milyon insanın nasil yasamasi gerektigine kendi özgür iradeleri karar vermelidir, müslüman kimlikli bir avuç elitist yahudi degil.

----------

